# my paintings



## pam (Jul 18, 2005)

Do you like them?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

nice work! What sort of paint do you use? oil, acrylic, water color?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes! I especially like the last one and the one in your avatar.


----------



## pam (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks I use corel photopaint 7.
I painted only these first 2. I didn' t paint these in my avatar and sig.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh oops! I'm really sorry.  Wow you painted that using a graphic design program? That's really neat. Very creative.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

cute! I especially like the one of the black kitty.  

The painting in your sig I believe is a painting by Franz Marc.... right?


----------



## pam (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you all  
ForJazz - don' t worry about that  
And yes, the cat in my sig is painted by Franz Marc, I' ve always liked this cat


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Elliot Von Smelliot! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The black cat pic is pretty neat...
He looks like a little wild guy! Not sure why he is crying though?

Why do you make their necks so skinny?


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

very cool! I can't believe you did that with graphic software!

I can't do anything with that kind of stuff!! :roll:


----------



## pam (Jul 18, 2005)

> Not sure why he is crying though?


Because he's sad No one knows why...



> Why do you make their necks so skinny?


I don' t know but rest the of body isn' t realistic either (very big head etc.). I wanted them to look cute


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I do think it is darling!  

It looks like you could make animated animals for a cartoon show.
Have you ever thought about pursuing something like that?


----------



## pam (Jul 18, 2005)

^thank you  
No, I' ve never thought about it, but it sounds interesting


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think you could definitely be an illustrator. I can easily see those in a book somewhere.


----------



## pam (Jul 18, 2005)

thank you


----------

